
Ask HN: How do I learn to sell? - fullofsid
I amazed at some people&#x27;s abilities to sell anything to anyone, is it possible for me to learn the same? If yes then how? How did you learn to sell?
======
dubyabee2
I work in a niche between very high tech and fitness. I have many certificates
since I've been in an industry a long time that supports continuing education.

A few years ago I did the NASM's business accelerator course from
NPE..[https://www.npecoaching.com/us/](https://www.npecoaching.com/us/) I have
found their system useful for any "service" business....you can apply it to
many things...

I also have done Earn1K and ZTL from Ramit Seth
[https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/products/](https://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/products/)
The are wonderful learning experiences, find them valuable, however they are
not for everyone...they are very intense and I sometimes feel like they are
"cult-ish" but it is EXTREME OWNERSHIP...

